# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Death in the Dales

## tammyy2j

A much loved villager will die on Thursday the 17th of May.

Who will it be? 

We know Louise has a car crash and her life hangs in the balance but is she a much loved villager? I would be glad to see the back of her.

But i think it is between Len or Alan?

----------


## Footie_Chick

I'm thinking Len or Louise to be honest, can't see it being Alan.

----------


## Katy

me neither i think probably Len or Louise as to some people she is a much loved character.

----------


## Joanne

I think Len too. I hadn't heard anything previously about Louise being involved in a car accident. I wouldn't mind if she did leave though.

----------


## bakedbean

i dont think it will be Len i think that he may just be a red hering???

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i read in inside soap that the person that dies will see the return of 3 characters linked to that person. ive been trying to think but i cant. i thought katie at 1st but i could only think of robert. so purhaps len! danny could com bakc and ollie (molly in corrie- heh that all ryhmes!) and sean her dad? but im not to sure. didnt give alot of clues.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh I hope its not Len. Edna would be devasted if it was him, but he is the only one I can think of that has family linked to Emmerdale that are still alive.

----------


## jonni

hint: look on wikipedia and look at returning characters...

it will explain all

----------


## katherine

it says sean reynolds will return in 2007 
which could point to it being len  :Ponder:

----------


## katherine

further my above post i also found this

[edit] Soon to return
Character Actor Duration Due date 
Owen Hartbourne Oliver Lee 2006 2007 
Danny Daggert Cleveland Campbell 2001-2006 2007 
Sean Reynolds Stephen McGann 1999-2002 2007 
Tara Thornfield Anna Brecon 1997-1998, 2000-2002 2007 
Marc Reynolds Anthony Lewis 1999-2002 2007 
Lily Lovett Anne Charleston 2006 September/October 2007[3]

----------


## Katy

I really hope it's not Lem but thats where all the clues are pointing. I doubt it will be Louise as thats far to obvious and theres no way Chastity would be leaving, there the ones it thinks in inside soap. It will be really sad if it is Len.

----------


## katherine

it deffo is len if u have sky press the info button on next sunday or mondays episode and it says pearls cant come to terms with lens death

----------


## alan45

It is already confirmed that its Len who dies

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...3&postcount=74

----------

